# July 08th BMQ



## holieee (21 May 2013)

Everyone else was doing it, so I wanted to start one for the platoon starting on July 8th.
I will be flying to montreal from winnipeg on July 6th. Going in as a semi skilled dental tech.
How about you?
Looking forward to hearing from everyone, I'm so excited!


----------



## Courroux (21 May 2013)

Hi, I was actually thinking of making a thread since I didn't see one, thanks for saving me the trouble haha.
I'm flying out from Toronto and I'm going in as a Med Tech.
Can't wait!
Just  curious, how long did your whole application process take?
For me it was just over a year.


----------



## Sewellda (22 May 2013)

Hi guys!

I will be attending the BMQ on July 8th as well. I'm a 33 year old future communicator research operator - air element and will be flying in from Vancouver on July 6th.  My application took about 16 months.

I'm excited (and nervous) but ready to roll!

Dave


----------



## knoxco (22 May 2013)

Hey I'm coming in from Ottawa, going infantry. Look forward to seein you fellas there. Took me a little over 2 years to get in, so I'm quite excited.


----------



## Jacky Tar (22 May 2013)

Quite the assortment, I see - fang basher, pecker checker, secret squirrel and mudfoot. Enjoy Basic and see you around some time, maybe. Well, probably not the mudfoot, but the rest of you might get some sea time


----------



## holieee (22 May 2013)

Jacky Tar said:
			
		

> Quite the assortment, I see - fang basher, pecker checker, secret squirrel and mudfoot. Enjoy Basic and see you around some time, maybe. Well, probably not the mudfoot, but the rest of you might get some sea time



That got quite the laugh out of me. Very clever 

As for my timeframe, it was almost exactly 6 months to the day from application to official offer.


----------



## Goodeman (30 May 2013)

I will be flying out of Edmonton. Infantry, PPCLI.


----------



## SimonM (30 May 2013)

You guys have a good time together. I start on the 8th also but on a french platoon. Infantry. Process took 11months


----------



## Goodeman (30 May 2013)

Whats everyones course number? Mine is 505E


----------



## Nizzal (31 May 2013)

I start on the 8th as well, my process took about 1 year. going for Land Communications Tech.


----------



## JoPelle (1 Jun 2013)

I hope to start arround those dates too. Is Combat Engineer also up for the 8th of july bmq?


----------



## Goodeman (5 Jun 2013)

I've created a Facebook page for everyone starting BMQ on the 8th.

https://www.facebook.com/groups/354083944714418/


----------



## Davidson22 (10 Jun 2013)

Just got the call!! Avs Tech, flying out of Regina on the 6th. Process took just under 6 months from online application to offer.


----------



## A.Jantzen (11 Jun 2013)

Il be there too! Flying July 6th from Vancouver


----------



## A.Jantzen (11 Jun 2013)

Infantry PPCLI also


----------



## Smullins (11 Jun 2013)

I'm flying out of Toronto July 6th.  I'll be an Aesop.

I'm glad I'm not the only 33 year old.   ;D

Process took me a year and a half.


----------



## Ariconius (1 Jul 2013)

I am coming in from Chilliwack as a Med Tech. Went through the NCMSEP to get my Primary Care Paramedic certificate and just passed the licensing exams a few weeks back. I am working at what was formerly ASU Chilliwack in clothing supply, just got the call this weekend.


----------

